# to move or not to move.......



## trixy** (Jan 4, 2015)

hi there...we are a family of 5 currently living in Denmark but possibly thinking of a move to Dubai((or round abouts))
we have 3 girls aged 19mths...4 years and 7 years
my partner is in the process of being offered a couple of jobs which would mean a family relocation
can anyone with a young family list me some pros and cons of uprooting and starting a new life in United Arab Emirates
im not 100% convinced its a good place for me to raise my kids ((suppression//religion//rules..regulations//class issue//overpowering heat//humidity)) or is this all just what I see hear from media!! hard to have real knowledge of what this place could be like to live 

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ahmed2015 (Jan 4, 2015)

I understand your doubt but can assure you life over there is far better than what it is shown in the media

Better opinion should be based on your own experience by going there and give it a try...as Ling as your partner get a good deal which will cover most of your expenses.

You and your family will enjoy very Dubai in a long term run (first 6 month are all about settling down)!

Best of luck

Ahmed


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

My kids came here aged 11 and 4. They live it, they're so well balanced, they aren't racist, they have friends from everywhere. 
Negatives are it is stupid expensive here, especially with kids, however it's worth it. They grow up better people.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi
I moved here with a 9, 12, 14 year old three years ago.
I feel that my children experience better tolerance, acceptance and less racism than they ever did in the Uk. they have an understanding of religions from all over. They are more multicultural, loving, and accepting than ever. 

The negatives are they cant drink in public (problem?), there is less drug exposure, teenagers want to succeed, more healthy competition for academic results, oh I could go on.

The only suppression I see is of things that I as a white western woman appreciate. I don't get to see cleavage, butts hanging out of shorts, and scantily clad women all over the place. unless I go to the beach or westernized areas. I particularly like the 'decent' advertising. I don't mean good advertising, I mean adverts without mostly naked women.

The negatives are some Arab men's attitude to women but I've experienced worse in the UK. I don't like the way workers from Asian countries are treated but just reinforce that I don't treat them this way. I don't like that some women get 'up them self' when they arrive, 

The heat in the first year is unbearable but we have acclimatized and find it no harder to deal with than the dark evenings and cold mornings back home!

I'm sure there are many differing opinions but we love it and have found it to be a fantastic place to help shape our children's formative years.

L


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The UAE isn't a problematic place. It can be a great place to live or a terrible place to live, depending on your attitudes and what you want out of life. The diversity is impressive and religion is not much of an issue for while Islam is certainly the official state religion people are left alone to do what they want to do as long as they don't publicly offend or insult practicing Muslims. If you're outdoorsy, it's a great country for eight months of the year as there are tons of sporting activities, beaches and camping trips galore. The UAE is also very central to many fantastic travel destinations. 

I do need to point this out as you referred to your 'partner' for if you are not married then it is problematic. Your partner will not be able to sponsor you or any of your children, nor will your children be able to enrol in schools here without the sponsorship and companies will not extend school fees and health care and other family benefits to you and the children. You will have to be married to move the family to the UAE. 



trixy** said:


> hi there...we are a family of 5 currently living in Denmark but possibly thinking of a move to Dubai((or round a bouts))
> we have 3 girls aged 19mths...4 years and 7 years
> my partner is in the process of being offered a couple of jobs which would mean a family relocation
> can anyone with a young family list me some pros and cons of uprooting and starting a new life in United Arab Emirates
> ...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't speak to raising children here, but agree with several of lxinuk's points.




lxinuk said:


> Hi
> 
> The only suppression I see is of things that I as a white western woman appreciate. I don't get to see cleavage, butts hanging out of shorts, and scantily clad women all over the place. unless I go to the beach or westernized areas. I particularly like the 'decent' advertising. I don't mean good advertising, I mean adverts without mostly naked women. Totally agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

lxinuk said:


> Hi
> I moved here with a 9, 12, 14 year old three years ago.
> *Newbie LOL*
> The *negatives *are they cant drink in public (problem?), there is *less drug exposure*, teenagers want to succeed, more healthy competition for academic results, oh I could go on.


Why are these negatives? I'd say they're all positives.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> and starting a new life in United Arab Emirates


Minor point - you come here to earn money and live, not to start a new life as you cannot stay indefinitely.

Personally, as Brit, living here makes the UK somehow seem smaller, messier and more crowded. And our hosts here are far more relaxed than you might think, as long as you don't disrespected them or their religion.

I've seen far more religious based extremism and segregation in the UK than in the UAE.

Indeed, one interviewee who commented that he wanted to work in the UAE as his religion ruled his life and family and was told by another interviewer (UAE national) that he was coming to the wrong place and he should think about going to KSA.


----------



## trixy** (Jan 4, 2015)

thank you for all replies 
first of all yes it would a new life for me and my family!!!! new schools///surroundings//routines ofcourse we are still same people but would have to adjust to some level in my eyes any move//change you make is 'new' in life no??

I think the biggest thing for me would be the religion...we are not followers of any religion but we are certainly not against it either...

we are not married just now but we know we would have to,to be able to live there as a family((much to my partners delight hehe))
we just want the best for our babies and give them every opportunity we possibly can so they can thrive and grow up feeling safe,comfortable and have a great passion for whatever they choose to do in life
we hear the international schooling system is very good which is great as at the moment my 7year old is in international school in Denmark which we are not 100% happy with..totally different curriculum and huge lack of discipline for students 
the climate would be a huge change for us as we are originally from Scotland but have lived in Denmark for past 2 years so kids used to rain and cold 8 mths of the year if not longer 

does anyone have any knowledge of areas that would be good for families?? we are looking more to the south of Dubai heading to Jebel Ali perhaps are there any areas maybe to [email protected]??


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to live here as a child during the 90s and early 2000s. Then I moved to the US for six years, UK for about 2 years and Malaysia for another couple of years. I have finally found my way back to UAE again for just one reason - I love it here. 

Growing up here, I could not wait to leave! I always thought I would go to different places and live somewhere where people are less racist, less sexist, more open minded and more hardworking. I am very glad I did get to travel and live abroad in a number of countries and the truth is this: there is racism and sexism and stereotyping everywhere. In the West, In the East, In the Middle East you name it.. 

You may encounter some of these things here, but those are few and far in between. The benefits of living here (as mentioned by others) far outweigh the negatives. If you are the type of person who likes new (different) experiences and you love to meet new people and try different things, then you and your family would have a great time here! 

Oh and also, you need to get married..


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Why are these negatives? I'd say they're all positives.


I was being a little sarcastic - sorry ! They are the negatives I hear from people which is why I wrote (problem?) - obviously I think they are positives else we wouldn't be here.

My teenagers are much better off all around, out here. I do worry about when they go to uni though ..... They won't have the street smarts that some do!


----------

